

How to create a successful webcomic? - doodleskull

My "how-to-make-awesome-comic-site-like-no-other" ideas so far:<p>- Make animationed shorts. People are vlogging with a video camera, but no one is doing that with animation.<p>- Make comics with HTML5 animations.<p>- Provide a new comic and a new video every single day.<p>- Mix and match infographic-style layout with personal comics and doodles.<p>Any thoughts? I'd be really thankful for any ideas or thoughts. Any thoughts.
======
lhorie
ship

~~~
doodleskull
agree

